# jalapeno bacon wrapped duck



## herm528 (Oct 9, 2006)

Take your duck brasts and pound them out a little. Lay your sliced jalapenos and the brasts and take a tablespoon of cream cheese and place it on the jalapenos. Fold the duck over and wrap with 2 strips of bacon. Toothpick the bacon to hold it in place and barbeque it over charcoal preferrably so that you can control the heat and flame. Give this a try and you won't regret it.

If jalapenos are to hot, try ortega chiles :beer:


----------



## Burly1 (Sep 20, 2003)

Good one Herm. As an aside, this recipe will work well with just about any waterfowl or upland game. Just be sure to pound the meat fairly thin. It must get done, but not allow the cheese to run out. Don't forget about those cottontails either. Delicious! Good eats, Burl


----------



## Joltin_Joe (Oct 11, 2005)

Everybody has had the regular old bacon wrapped wild game. You guys have a couple of twists that make this by far the best duck I have ever had. Heck, I can honestly say that this recipe is one of the best dishes I've ever had, period!

I tried a couple of personal twists:
Zesty Italian + Cholula hot sauce + Lowry's and garlic for the marinade.

Have to stress the importance of pounding out the meat. It would be tough to wrap all the goodies inside otherwise.

Great recipe guys :beer:


----------

